# Concrete type 560-c-3250



## zenith (May 18, 2018)

Hello


Please let me know,How can i make "560-c-3250" type concrete? what is the ratio?


Thanks


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

There are 25 different types of concrete that i know of but that's not one of them, what are you trying to do with this mix, and where did you get this information.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*you mean this ? http://www.greenbookspecs.org/documents/Change/Change232NS.pdf
other than this, i have no idea what you've post'd*


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Okay the light bulb finally lit up, that's not a type of concrete it's a class of concrete, big difference between the two, the first set of numbers is the minimum amount of portland cement in one cubic yard , the letter c means aggregate gradation, and last set of numbers is the minimum compressive strength in 28 days.



Forgot to say it means it's a 6 bag mix or 4000 psi


----------



## zenith (May 18, 2018)

Thank you for your answer.


But I'm wondering how can i add 560 lb Portland Cement in 1 cubic yard (3ft*3ft*3ft)? Is there any ready mixed concrete in market to purchase too?


Thanks


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

That measurement is a square yard not a cubic yard.

There are 27 cubic feet to a cubic yard.


----------

